
Former Google exec building a high-tech hat to make telepathy possible - melling
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/07/this-inventor-is-developing-technology-that-could-enable-telepathy.html?s=1
======
mtgx
Telepathy? Or data mining for your thoughts?

